# Zip using command prompt



## Itz_Me!!! (Nov 20, 2008)

What command can be used on 'cmd' to zip a file.
I tried zipcmd= *c:\winzip\WZSEPE32.exe source_file destination_file*
but it didnt work.
The error says that zipcmd is not recognized as an internal or external command.


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 20, 2008)

Try the given link
*www.memecode.com/docs/winzip.html


----------



## Itz_Me!!! (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks a lot buddy.


----------

